# pete blake and brian petrie



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

went to reptile zone today to buy some rats but as i have passed my exams with pete he let me handle some venomous snakes today with himself and brian (aka tiger snake). These two guys are gods with these snakes and i feel very privilaged to have been in the same room as these two guys in the company of such stunning and dangerous animals and as far as venom goes, well brian is an Enclycopedia, an absolute mind of information on the subject and i cant wait to learn more from him so all i wanted to do on here is say thanks to them both for there time today in helping me to understand a little more about some of the most feared and misunderstood animals that play such an important part in our lives so thanks guys and i can't wait till the next time :notworthy:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Well done Mark, it takes quite a bit of courage taking that next step. Now I must disagree with you - Brian is BETTER than an encyclopaedia, he will give you much more detailed in depth answers, lol - he is helping me to learn more about photography at the moment.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

dammit i wish i lived closer to the rep zone.....sounds amazing


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Mark,
A friend of mine came round and got my computer working for now, so I thought I would come on the internet.
It was great to meet you today, and I think you done very well for your first time handling venomous. I look forward to seeing you again on the course.
Hi Angi, hope to see you next Saturday with your camera.
Thanks for the kind remarks.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

i can hardly wait till the next time


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Have to agree with you Mark, these are two of the main men when it comes to venemous snakes and Brians knowledge is awesome... could listen to him for hours 

Steve.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Agreed ^^^,,,


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

for those who haven't met pete or brian perhaps you should contact pete at the zone and book yourself on the course next month. it's an absolute must and only 45 quid i WILL NOT be missing it


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

where is the course?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

its in bristol mate and it would be worth the trip i can assure you


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Any details?
Websites?
Etc. Im extremely interested.

Thanks


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

What did you get to handle ?:crazy:


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

What is this course exactly ?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

OOOOoooo.....I know someone going to this course


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Anything Information?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

the snakes i handled were puff adders, bush vipers, gaboon vipers, and rattlesnakes.
The course itself is DWA in general, there will be snakes being handled by brian and pete, and there will also be a section on crocodilians. Anybody wanting to know anything further should contact Pete at the Reptile Zone.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know how old you have to be to attend the course....

I would of thought it would be 18?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

yes i think it is 18 plus declan, i thought you were already on a hot course?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> yes i think it is 18 plus declan, i thought you were already on a hot course?


I am, but the more experience the better in my oppinion


----------

